# Haunted Mansion Work Cube 2019



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok made this welcome foolish mortals sign
before









and after









i just love thrift stores


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i think this is my most favorite of all so far my haunted mansion make over lamp . I just love how it turned out 

before









after


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

then i gave these candles a make over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also made this haunted mansion sign not super happy about it . lol it may get a redo. ever have that one project that dose not want to go the way you want and cause you issues ya this is one of those lol 
before









after


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

All looks great Saki.girl can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A little bit scary said:


> All looks great Saki.girl can't wait to see what else you come up with.


Awww thank you . I am living this theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok i want to have a little library in my cube so i ordered all the haunted mansion books


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I had to click the like button on all of them cuz they all look amazing! But that lamp - OMG that lamp!! Love!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> I had to click the like button on all of them cuz they all look amazing! But that lamp - OMG that lamp!! Love!


Aww thank you i just love how it truned out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bought these for my cube to display


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

You are so talented! That is awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sneakykid said:


> You are so talented! That is awesome!


Thank you


----------



## Irised103 (Sep 4, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Aww thank you i just love how it truned out


THAT LAMP is AMAZING!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Irised103 said:


> THAT LAMP is AMAZING!


Thank you so much


----------



## PennyCash (Aug 29, 2013)

You are extremely talented! Your cube is going to have a fan following


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

PennyCash said:


> You are extremely talented! Your cube is going to have a fan following


lol thank you ya everyone loves to see my cube decorated in fact they keep asking so i am going to do it steampunk for the month of augest


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oh man, that is awesome.
my cube is so small i almost don't wanna deco mine this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yoboseiyo said:


> oh man, that is awesome.
> my cube is so small i almost don't wanna deco mine this year.


even if its small you should it will make you and co workers smile


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have more goodies coming today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So i got the smoke crystal ball ftom home depot that i will be using


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

It all looks amazing Saki.Girl, your coworkers are lucky!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking good Saki, looking good!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Looking good Saki, looking good!


Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well finally after own my cameo machine for 2 years i used it lol i made this decal


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So i did not like how my haunted mansion sign turned out so i changed it to this and then realizing you forgot the s at the end of ghost looks like i will be making a s lol


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i have a bunch of the day of the dead birds from target from last year.
maybe i'll deco my little cube with them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my rug came its fantastic


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

that rug is cute!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yoboseiyo said:


> that rug is cute!


thanks really happy with it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made these candles tonight dollore tree candles then made decal of haunted mansion and add it to candle


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

Everything looks great! The clock and lamp are my favorites. Can't wait to see what else you come up with


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Um WOW to everything! I love the Haunted mansion, well everything Disney actually. I can’t wait to see it all together.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Binxie said:


> Everything looks great! The clock and lamp are my favorites. Can't wait to see what else you come up with


Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> Um WOW to everything! I love the Haunted mansion, well everything Disney actually. I can’t wait to see it all together.


Thank you


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Everything is looking awesome!! I can't wait to see everything together.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RebelDead said:


> Everything is looking awesome!! I can't wait to see everything together.


thank you i am hoping to knock it out of the park


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i think you're well on your way to "knock it out of the park" saki. i can't wait to see the finished look.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok using these stretch phoro cause the other ones are not going to work for work keeping it safe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made these today


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok using these stretch phoro cause the other ones are not going to work for work keeping it safe
> View attachment 717666
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen the NBC stretching portraits before. Too Cool!!


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Just curious.. how big is your cube? LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RebelDead said:


> Just curious.. how big is your cube? LOL


my cube is quite big


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Gust gave these frames make overs one of them i will be putting a hat ghost photo in it. the other i am not sure yet.  
Before









After


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked these up at home depot for decorations.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I love it! You nailed it once again  I am about to start a new job and I think I am going to encourage the office staff to do cube decorations! Love this idea! Prizes for the most decorated etc... Of course, we could do ALL the holidays but Halloween would be most important!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

3pinkpoodles said:


> I love it! You nailed it once again  I am about to start a new job and I think I am going to encourage the office staff to do cube decorations! Love this idea! Prizes for the most decorated etc... Of course, we could do ALL the holidays but Halloween would be most important!


thank you 
Ya i wish the rest of my co workers would decorate that would be so fun


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

You are!!! I love everything!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Binxie said:


> You are!!! I love everything!!!


thank you


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I wish I worked with you Saki girl! Great job on everything. I think the lamp and the clock are my favorite.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! I can't wait to see all your awesome creations set up in your cube. I wish I worked with people who liked to decorate. I am always the only one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> I wish I worked with you Saki girl! Great job on everything. I think the lamp and the clock are my favorite.


Thank you i wish i had people here that were into decorating and halloween too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Wow! I can't wait to see all your awesome creations set up in your cube. I wish I worked with people who liked to decorate. I am always the only one.


thank you i am excited to decorate it just took down the steam punk i am going to decorate it on the 28th i think i will come in on a Saturday and do it  for sure i will have pics


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> thank you i am excited to decorate it just took down the steam punk i am going to decorate it on the 28th i think i will come in on a Saturday and do it  for sure i will have pics


my workplace has a cube decorating contest.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more goodies
View attachment 720979



yoboseiyo said:


> my workplace has a cube decorating contest.


lol mine will not they all are like we know who will win


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am taking my stuff to work tommorow so decorating starts tomorrow whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cube is decorated hete are a few pics will pist more latet


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oh man, saki that is amazing! i can see why everyone's intimidated. 

my cube is about half the size of yours, with shorter walls. i kind of wish i had windows. i could do cool stuff with them.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! That's awesome! I think you should leave it year round.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more
View attachment 721371


View attachment 721372


View attachment 721373


View attachment 721375


View attachment 721376



yoboseiyo said:


> oh man, saki that is amazing! i can see why everyone's intimidated.
> 
> my cube is about half the size of yours, with shorter walls. i kind of wish i had windows. i could do cool stuff with them.


Thank you ya when i brought up lets decorate cubes everyone is like no way you win lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Wow! That's awesome! I think you should leave it year round.


Thank you 
Ya i would love to leave it year around haha


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

Love it!!! I wish my office had a contest!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

FrightNightFanatic said:


> Love it!!! I wish my office had a contest!


thank you 
My office dose not have a contest but everyone loves to see how i decorate so that makes it cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

everyone at work just loves


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone at my work loves the cube


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to say best cube i have ever done now on to the next


----------

